

Facebook is building a Facebook inside Facebook, and that's just great - hashx
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/17/6329085/facebook-moments-app

======
rocketMonkey
As a Facebook user, this is something that would interest me. I never used the
"group" feature however because I felt it was more work to curate the group
than is worth it. I do like that each "moment" is called out so you know you
are part of a select group that gets the image/message. Targeted information
always works best IMO. It does seem like a G+ circle rip off. I agree with
that point. I have a feeling that Facebook will get too big and people may
want to start off fresh in 5 years.

------
iamjdg
g+ circles rip off

